# Hanging cheek Snaffle a good dressage legal alternative to a dutch gag?



## CBFan (3 April 2013)

Bit of background - my 5 year old CB is a big strong gobby lad who has shown much improvement since ridden in a dutch gag (would lean and evade requests for a lighter contact in a full cheek french link snaffle). Obviously this isn't dressage legal but I would like to get him out and about this year. I am planning our first intro dressage outing for a few weeks time and at the suggestion of my trainer I think I will just take him HC in the dutch gag for his first time out, but I would obviously like to wean him off this and into a snaffle in the not too distant future so that we can compete propper 

Would a hanging cheek be a sensible next step down from the Dutch Gag? if not, please do tell 

I guess I could see how he goes with in the dutch gag on the 'snaffle' ring as a guide...


----------



## LittleRooketRider (3 April 2013)

Hiya! I don't us a dutch gag (both horse and instructor hate it) but i do use a cheltenham gag and I have found the hanging cheek snaffle works well with my mare (who can get carried away) for dressage.

I find it works if I practice in the gag and only swap to the snaffle at the competition that way she is not not anticipating the weaker bit.


----------



## CBFan (3 April 2013)

Thank you! Yes, I was a bit anti DG but I have since learnt that it has it's uses  both my instructor and the lady currently schooling my horse for me (due to my broken foot) say it is the ideal bit for him given his attitude.

Thanks for the tip re only swapping for competition. That makes a lot of sense  I think I'll have a play about, once I get him home and settled but my first comp is just a week after he's due home so I think I'll stick with what I know for that 

Good to know I'm thinking along the right lines


----------



## LittleRooketRider (3 April 2013)

glad I could help


----------



## LEC (3 April 2013)

It's like comparing chocolate and mud. They may look similar but they are nothing alike. A hanging cheek effectively only keeps the bit still whereas a gag has an effect on the head. 
The strongest bit for dressage in my opinion is a straight bar metal bit.


----------



## fairhill (3 April 2013)

I use a Dutch gag to jump my cb x mare, and use a hanging cheek snaffle for dressage, schooling and hacking. It works well for us. I have to use a flash with both bits as she has no brakes in either without it. I've found the single links work better for her too; the French links and lozenges didn't suit her.

Good luck


----------



## Luci07 (3 April 2013)

the hanging snaffle does exert some poll pressure which is why it may work for a horse worked in a gag.. do a search on here, this subject causes nearly as much debate as "should I use draw reins"!


----------



## TarrSteps (3 April 2013)

It's not a debate, it's irrefutable physics.  For leverage to occur pressure must be applied below the fulcrum, which does not happen in a dressage legal hanging cheek bit. That is why they are legal. There are some with shaped rings that 'trap' the rein below the level of the mouthpiece but, by definition, they are not legal. 

Which is not to say they aren't very useful bits that suit many horses. Perhaps the thing your horse likes about the 3 ring is it holds the bit up and still in the mouth. . .like a hanging cheek?

Leaving that aside, because belief does not change fact  just a note to going HC. Depending on the competition, if they are running under rules, going HC isn't license to use illegal tack. You are still being judged, it only means you or the horse are ineligible for the class. Some small venues might be willing to overlook illegal tack but best to check first as they would certainly be within the rules to refuse.


----------



## CBFan (3 April 2013)

Thanks for the comments. all very useful. It's not a case of him being strong (he doesn't tank of or anything) he just had the habit of being heavy in the hand, the DG is useful for giving him a quick check and reminding him to hold himself together rather than relying on me! I'm not sure a straight bar would be the best idea, given this issue...

I shall run it past my instructor and trainer before making any decisions on where we go from here...

Re going HC, I am certain it will be ok. I spectated at one of the same riding club's previous dressage comps a few weeks ago and there was a horse entered in the intro being ridden in the dutch gag. I will check with the organiser beforehand though.


----------



## TarrSteps (3 April 2013)

I'm sure it will be fine for that sort of situation, it was more to the general recognition that HC does not mean a horse is exempt from the rules. This is a common misconception but not the point of HC at all. In fact, in most affiliated competition you cannot even choose to go HC if you are otherwise eligible for the class.


----------



## NeverSayNever (3 April 2013)

my mare goes well in a dutch gag for jumping and fast work. IMHO a hanging cheek is nowhere near similar action as its fixed. Id go with a nice big loosering snaffle with the same mouthpeice as your gag.


----------



## JLav (3 April 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			In fact, in most affiliated competition you cannot even choose to go HC if you are otherwise eligible for the class.
		
Click to expand...

This is not true. There is no restriction on anyone going HC eligible or not but it is at the organisers discretion as to whether they want to allow an HC entry.

The only time i've ever known one refuse is when they have been over subscribed which doesn't happen very often these days.

BD rule as follows.



41. Hors Concours

Riders wishing to compete Hors Concours in any class, must make this request on their
entry form, and obtain permission from the Organiser of the Competition concerned.
Hors Concours competitors will not be eligible for any prize or prize money, and their
scores need not be shown on the scoreboard. Horse and rider must be registered with
British Dressage and must comply with BD rules in all respects apart from eligibility as
stated below.

Under no circumstances may a rider declare to be Hors Concours after the class
commences. Those riding Hors Concours will not gain any points or have their results
recorded. Riders may not compete Hors Concours at any Championship.

Any Member can compete a registered horse (or registered or unregistered horse in a
Preliminary class) Hors Concours without any restriction on eligibility for either
horse/rider except for PSG.


----------



## TarrSteps (3 April 2013)

I stand corrected Jlav. Is that the same for FEI now, too?

I think I'm visiting it with the recent debate in eventing


----------



## TarrSteps (3 April 2013)

Confusing. Duh


----------



## CBFan (3 April 2013)

Thanks for the info re dressage rules and also the other ideas re bits... I will have a play about with what I have in my tack box - which includes a loose ring french link and see how we get on  any more thoughts would be appreciated... I guess it's trial and error


----------

